# New Tackle Store Goshen



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Stopped by the New Queen City Outdoors Store on State route 28, 
in Goshen today.
Pretty nice place has lots of tackle in already and is expecting more soon, They are going to have a large live bait selection by spring as well.. The guy who owns the store is the Guy who ran Lake Isabella in Loveland for years.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Address is 1451 state rt 28..... just in case people needed to know


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

I stopped by opening day. Traded a rod for some crankbaits I really like the place. Super nice guy running it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for this post...Do they carry Flitter baits?


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

large selection of new and used crankbaits i did see a few fllitters in the used baits


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Used crankbaits huh? I might could use some of those for repainting.


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

got several crankbaits today that were takin in on trade..a couple nice older rebel true live series and some lucky crafts..


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Do they carry the smack tackle crankbaits?


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

I stopped by there yesterday. It is a pretty nice store. If anyone tends to go there though and use there GPS to find it, don't put in Goshen or Milford, your GPS won't find it. The address is 1451 St. Rt. 28 Loveland, Oh. That will get you there. Figure that a Loveland address but it's next to the Goshen Plaza!? Have fun. He's got a lot of new & used tackle. He leans a little more to Cat fishing gear though but he does have some bass tackle.


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Stopped by again today and saw several ABU reels that were not there before..
Got me a nice used Orange Rocket for $100 could not decide between the 7000c3 or 6500 Orange Rocket.. I choose the Rocket...Lots of ABU's I have never seen before, they are taking in lots of trades..... I ask about the used Flitter baits and he said the probably have some in the used bait selection..


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I would know if he carries any Smack Tackle products and the answer is no. Used stuff maybe, but no new stuff.


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

I spoke to the guy a week ago about the Flitter lures and Now he has them they are made by Smack tackle. 
He also has one of the largest selections of AC Shiners I have seen in a store, they have over 60 different ones including a few older 1000's.
Bought me a few more used crankbaits...older Rebel Deep R's and Lucky Craft RC 50


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

got me a couple more really nice used bass crankbaits for 2/$5 
Lots of Used Musky baits, they are taking trades all the time the inventory is different everytime I stop in its a new tackle shop adventure..


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

I stopped in last weekend. Nice place, very friendly and knowledgeable owner. I can confirm with absolute certainty that he does carry Smack Tackle Flitterbaits and Gizz crankbaits. I bought a couple myself. His selection of AC Shiners is fantastic. Come spring he is going to stock an impressive selection of live bait too.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Stopped in there today. Super nice guy! Very helpful. Went in for some blade baits and ended up getting a couple smacktackle flitter baits for this weekend. Had a pretty good selection of them. It's a nice building and I hope to see that place take off good in the spring. Like to support the small business whenever I can and I have a feeling he can get whatever us ogf'ers need if he doesn't have it yet!


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Stopped in today, the shop has an unbelievable amount of used and new older baits....Several hundred Poe's and older Bagleys, NIB I bought some older Tennesee Tuffy's even....


----------

